# My TL surround



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

Vifa MG14 megnetic shielded + Peerless DT105H
F.response down to 42 Hz(-10 db)
Sound is very open, transperant clear. Bass is kontured and kontrloled...

Front panel is 42 mm MDF


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Those look awesome.:T Is that maple veneer.


----------



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

Thank You, F1


----------

